# Elite Envy : for the Bow Face Off ???



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

We have already received an entry from Elite for this year's evaluation, but it was not an Envy. Because of the limited production run, it will probably be pretty difficult to get our hands on one of these bows. I will do my best to get in touch with Elite to see what they say about a "special" review. Thank you for your input!

Anthony


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

EricO said:


> PM sent.


Reply sent. Thanks!

Anthony


----------

